# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Pyetje Rreth IRC(Internet Relay Chat)

## Genti

Te gjith kandidatet per Operator mund te bejne pyetjet e tyre mbi komanda qe nuk njofin ose duan ta din pse egzistojne.



GENTI

----------


## mario_kingu

si duket i dinn te tera komandat  e irc :P

nejse kam nje si loj trivia qe e kam ber qe i ben pyetje uzerave reth comandave
nese doni mund ta vini ne dhomen #test aop me beni teditur 

ciao

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> si duket i dinn te tera komandat  e irc :P
> 
> nejse kam nje si loj trivia qe e kam ber qe i ben pyetje uzerave reth comandave
> nese doni mund ta vini ne dhomen #test aop me beni teditur 
> 
> ciao


*Testimet e kandidateve per @ behen nga persona njerezo dhe jo nga triva.

Nese do vendosnim triven ne kanal,ateher i bie qe te gjithe te merrnin @ sepse do zbuloheshin pyetjet..Ose ose i bie qe pyetjet te cilat do drejtoheshin nga triva te ndroheshin cdo testim kandidati..gje qe s`ja vlene.

PershendeTje dhe flm per sygjerimin*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mario Kingu po ti dyshon ne aftesine e Sop per te testuar kandidatet apo te vjen keq qe ato lodhen duke bere testet ?!?

Nqs dyshon te aftesia e Sop e ke gabim pasi mua personalisht ma kane mare frymen me nje test rreth 2 ore, qe edhe ne shkolle zakonisht i kam mbaruar me shpejt testimet e provimet  :perqeshje: 

Nqs te vjen keq per lodhjen e tyre e ke serish gabim pasi e bejne me vullnet ate gje ndaj jane dhe aty.

Pra si perfundim Mario nuk eshte e nevojshme nje Trivia per te testuar userat, pasi dihet qe mendja e njeriut ka shpikur dhe ate te roboteve  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Gento, mesa duket te gjithe i ditkan komandat ndaj dhe nuk kane bere asnje pyetje. E sa popull i zgjuar jemi mer jahu  :perqeshje: 

Lukas

----------


## mario_kingu

> Mario Kingu po ti dyshon ne aftesine e Sop per te testuar kandidatet apo te vjen keq qe ato lodhen duke bere testet ?!?
> 
> Nqs dyshon te aftesia e Sop e ke gabim pasi mua personalisht ma kane mare frymen me nje test rreth 2 ore, qe edhe ne shkolle zakonisht i kam mbaruar me shpejt testimet e provimet 
> Nqs te vjen keq per lodhjen e tyre e ke serish gabim pasi e bejne me vullnet ate gje ndaj jane dhe aty.
> 
> Pra si perfundim Mario nuk eshte e nevojshme nje Trivia per te testuar userat, pasi dihet qe mendja e njeriut ka shpikur dhe ate te roboteve 
> 
> PS: Gento, mesa duket te gjithe i ditkan komandat ndaj dhe nuk kane bere asnje pyetje. E sa popull i zgjuar jemi mer jahu 
> 
> Lukas



e para nuk  thash  gje se stafi irc .albasoul.com  sjan te aft mos u gabo 

un mendova qe ata qe duan  te behen staf irc.albasoul.com  te hynin aty edhe te tesonin veten  dmth der ku kan arit ;0
sa per  pyetje nuk do ishin per test dmth qe edhe per te mar acces mund te bejn  me trivia ku aty aktualisht  kemi sop  :buzeqeshje:  

thjesht  per uzerat te testonin veten edhe mendoja qe mund ti mesonin me lehete comandat

----------


## [^DANZEL^]

ka no nje ketu qe dinshum per komandat? 
se esht nje komande  qe dua ta mesoj eshte per injorim me shum . besoj se e keni nu edhe ju noj her re qe flasin userat pa kane ne kanal  ose flet dikush me nick te tjeter kujt me nje komande. ne shok i imi e din ate po sja trgon  askjut. nqs do ta gjenit  publikojen ne kete teme .!!!!

----------


## Gerrard

[^DANZEL^]: Urdhëro të gjitha komandat për Ignore.

/ignore nick Me këtë komand injoron personin që nuk ke dëshirë të flasësh.

/ignore -r me këtë fshi të gjitha ignoret.

/ignore -l me këtë shikon listën e ignore.

Eshtë dhe komanda /silence nick

P.s Nqs të duhet diçka tjetër më kontakto me Mp.

Kalofshi Mirë

T-B

----------


## Flori

Cfar kuptimi ka ky ban *??????????????????!?????????@** ?

----------


## Gerrard

Tani e pash mire, ??????????????????!?????????@* S'ma kishte zene syri dhe mu duk si ban qe nuk kap asnje user.  :buzeqeshje: 

U dashka vene Akick te kapi ClonnesX

Thnx Floro

Kalofsh Mire

T-B

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ai ban kap cdo user me nick qe eshte 18 karaktere i gjate edhe identi eshte 9 karaktere i gjate.


Ardi

----------


## Gerrard

Flori: S'ta mohon njeri. Po sy eshte i shkreti dhe nxitohemi per te dhene nje pergjigje. Kur e shikojme me vemendje dhe e kuptojne, boll te ka mesuar Trendafili tani thuaj dhe ti ndonje  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofshi Mire

T-B

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Floro ai qe ti ke vene ne fillim eshte 18 e 9 mer ate ban qe ti ke vene ne fillim e shife 

//echo -a Nick eshte i gjate $len($gettok(??????????????????!?????????@*,1,33)) edhe ident eshte i gjate $len($gettok($gettok(??????????????????!?????????@  *,-1,33),1,64))

----------


## [KuKsJaNi]

Ejjj Staffi Desha Te Dija 3 Komanda.

Si Te Vej Akick 1 Nick:
Si Te Vej Akick 1 Ip:
Si Te Vej Akick 1 Ident:

----------


## Zemrushja

/cs akick #kanali add nick!*@*
/cs akick #kanali add *!ident@*
/cs akick #kanali add *!*@IP

----------


## MaDaBeR

/cs akick #kanali add nick*!*@* (Me kete komande çensuron te gjithe nick qe permbajne shprehjen e nick qe ke vene ne akick. Psh: /cs akick #Shqiperia add Albo*!*@* , kap çdo user qe ka ne perberje te nick dhe fjalen Albo.

Nqs IP eshte dinamike, akick qe ka vene Zemrushja eshte i pavlefshem, keshtu qe akick per IP dinamike mund te perdoresh:
/cs akick #kanali add *!*@IP.* (Arsyea)

Psh /cs akick #kanli add *!*@217.24.246.* (Arsyea)
Ose /cs akick #kanali add *!*@*.ny325.east.verizon.net (Arsyea)

----------


## Gerrard

Pershendetje!!

Nje shpjegim per te gjith llojet e Akick-eve.

Shembulli i 1-re.

/cs akick #channel add nick*!*@* (Arsyeja) Kap te gjithe nick qe kan nje permbajtje me nick-un qe eshte futur ne akick list.

/cs akick #channel add nick!*@* (Arsyeja) Kap vetem nick qe eshte vene ne list akick, akick ne nick nuk keshillohet per arsye sepse mund te futet me nick tjeter ne kanal dhe pastaj te bej identifikimin e nick-ut te tij.
Akicket: Ne nick mund te vihen me * dhe me ? ku shikon se ate germ mund ta adoptoj me ndonje character tjeter qe te pershtatet me germen e nick.

Shembulli i 2-te.

Akick ne Identd.

/cs akick #channel add *!*Identd*@* (Arsyeja) Ky akick kap te gjithe ata usera qe kan kete permbajtje ne identd-et e tyre.

/cs akick #channel add *!Identd@* (Arsyeja) Kap vetem identin perkates qe eshte ne akick list.

Shembulli i 3-te.

Per Akick-et Ne Host/Domain/Full Ip.

/cs akick #channel add *!*@*.east.verizon.net (Arsyeja) Ky akick kap te gjith ata usera qe lidhen me kete Host.

/cs akick #channel add *!*@*.east.* (Arsyeja) Ky akick kap te gjith userat qe kan ne host Fjalen .east. dhe i cili nuk keshillohet te vendoset per Arsye sepse kap shum usera qe lidhen me Ip/Dinamice/Statike/DSL/ADSL.

/cs akick #channel add *!*@88.202.127.* (Arsyeja) Ky eshte akick ne Domain, i cili kap te gjith userat qe jan te lidhur me kete kompani dhe kan te njejtin domain numerik. Nuk keshillohet te vendoset sepse digjen shum usera.

/cs akick #channel add *!*@88.202.127.100 (Arsyeja) Ky akick kap vetem kete Ip i cili quhet Akick ne Ip te plote. Ky akick keshillohet per kompanite qe kan DNS te ndryshme, por jo per Albtelecom qe kan te gjithe nje DNS dhe digjen te gjith userat qe lidhen me Ip numerike.

P.s Nqs keni ndonje pyetje ne lidhje me Komandat mund ti thoni mos nguroni.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B

----------


## MaDaBeR

Gjithashtu per te bllokuar nje nick bashke me modifikimet qe mund ti behen atij nick mund te vendoset akick ne kete menyre.

PSH: Nick Lukas

/akick #kanali add L?k?s!*@*

Ky akick ndalon dhe nick si psh L|_|kas, dhe te tjera modifikime qe mund ti behen ketij nick. Ky akick eshte nje lloj i mire akick per te mbrojtur nikcun tend nga abuzimet ose per te penguar nje nick abuzues qe mund te modifikohet.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

MaDaBeR ajo akick qe ti ke vene nuk e ndalon nick L|_|kas per arsye se ? ne nje nick apo ban apo MASK ta quajme ne pergjithesi nenkupton nje karakter te vetem ndersa |_| jane 3 karaktere. 

? = Nje karakter te vetem 
* = Cdo karakter midis dy perkufizimeve L*k?s Kjo maske do kapte nuck L|_|kas

Ardi

----------


## Zemrushja

> /cs akick #kanali add nick*!*@* (Me kete komande çensuron te gjithe nick qe permbajne shprehjen e nick qe ke vene ne akick. Psh: /cs akick #Shqiperia add Albo*!*@* , kap çdo user qe ka ne perberje te nick dhe fjalen Albo.
> 
> Nqs IP eshte dinamike, akick qe ka vene Zemrushja eshte i pavlefshem, keshtu qe akick per IP dinamike mund te perdoresh:
> /cs akick #kanali add *!*@IP.* (Arsyea)
> 
> Psh /cs akick #kanli add *!*@217.24.246.* (Arsyea)
> Ose /cs akick #kanali add *!*@.ny325.east.verizon.net (Arsyea)


Akicket qe kam dhene me lart jane thjesht si forme. Ai cuni aty lart donte si komande si ishte. Pastaj nese Ip eshte dinamike apo jo apo se si do besh ti ta regullosh akick nuk behet pa patur nje emer ip dhe ident apo e kam gabim?

Sa per akick Lukas ta ka thene Ardi. 

Mund ta vesh dhe *L*u*k*a*s*!*@* 

Ose L*k*s nese do te vije psh nje user me nick L|_|k|_|s

----------


## Gerrard

> Ose L*k*s nese do te vije psh nje user me nick L|_|k|_|s


Ky Akick nuk rekomandohet se kap te gjith Userat qe kan keto karaktere ne nick namet e tyre. Akick mund ta vendosesh si te duash, i ka shpjeguar Ardi se si mund te vendosen. Une nuk u zgjata shum se po te fillojme me menyrat se sa akick vihen deri neser nuk mund te mbarojne shembujt. Ato qe ka dhene Zemrushja ne fillim jan me shum formal per te informuar userat se si vendoset akick. Format qe i kam dhene une me shpjegim jan ato qe vendosen ne dhomen kryesore kur ka sulme apo jan Proxy. Me duket e kot qe te vazhdojme dhe te komentojme me gjat per akick. Nqs keni probleme per komandat As/Os/Ms/Ns/Cs/Cmode/Umode Mund te shkruani mp dhe jua jap dhe me shembuj te gjitha. Ose kur te jem online ne chat mund te pyesni. Kjo vlen per userat pasi Staffi i ka mesuar njeher dhe si hyn me ne pune, dhe po paten probleme per komanda jan aq te afte sa te din te perdorin HelpServer.

Kalofshi Mire

Endri

----------

